# Enduro Bike - Kaufempfehlung



## p41n (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich liebäugel zur Zeit mit einem neuen Bike. Da mein Marathon-Fully in bezug auf den Federweg deutlich an seine Grenzen stößt, würde ich mir gerne ein Enduro mit mindestens 160mm Federwege vorne sowie hinten zulegen.

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube von 2008 und zwar das LTD AMS in 20", mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin und auch weiterhin nutzen möchte. Dennoch kann ein zweites Bike nicht schaden, wobei der Hersteller nicht zwingend Cube sein muss.

Nach einiger Recherche im Netz stehen folgende 3 Räder zur Auswahl:

Cube Fritzz Pro:
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/fritzz-pro/

YT Industries Wicked 160:
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=213

Canyon Strive ES 8.0 (Emergency Black):
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2570

Preisvorstellung läge so zwischen 2100 und 2500, wobei ich beim Canyon auch durchaus 200 mehr bezahlen würde.

Könnt ihr mir von den Bikes eins empfehlen bzw. mit einem Erfahrungsbericht näher bringen? Gibts Alternativen, die ihr mir eher empfehlen würdet?

Das einzigste Manko, was mir beim Cube nicht gefiel, ist der knackende Rahmen bei leichtem Tritt. Ich hatte schon mehrmals alles demontiert, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder mit den passenden NM angezogen. Half aber alles nichts.. Früher oder später kam das Knacken erneut.

Daher.. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Einsatz soll sein:
Vorwiegend Abfahrten, wie der Flowtrail in OTW, Stromberg oder dem Bikepark in Winterberg. Zusätzlich sollen aber auch Uphills und längere Strecken möglich sein. Es soll zudem leicht zu manövrieren sein.

Bin für jede(n) Empfehlung/Ratschlag dankbar.


Grüße
p41n


----------



## Sanata77 (12. Juni 2012)

Hi Pain,
Wenn die Prio auf Abfahrten und Bikepark liegt, würde ich mal noch das Wicked 170 in Betracht ziehen. Tourentauglicher ist aber bestimmt das 160er - wegen weniger Gewicht und der absenkbaren Gabel.
Prüf mal noch die Verfügbarkeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (12. Juni 2012)

Hi Michael,

Danke für deinen Kommentar. Habe den Thread hier völlig vergessen. 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen im Freeride-Forum eröffnet, weil ich dachte, er wäre dort doch besser aufgehoben. Und tatsächlich konnte man mir in dem Unterforum besser helfen. Ich tendiere mittlerweile zum Tues.. Ist zwar nen DHler. Aber besser als jedes Enduro, die ich mir bisher so ansah. Und viel bergauf werde ich damit eh nicht fahren. 

Gruß
p41n

P.S.: Biste schon den Flowtrail gefahren?


----------



## Koohgie (12. Juni 2012)

Nimm eine alutech fanes  oder ein nukeproofe mega ...
beide moderne geo, also schön flach und sitzwinkel steil. Die fanes ist eher soft und das mega straffer. Für Mittelgebirge mega wenn du in den park willst dann eher ne fanes die ist für solche Sachen besser.
Cube kannst nur gewisse Dämpfer einbauen, also ohne piggy. Canyon ist halt Canyon und wenn die nur zur Wahl stehen dann nimm dar yt......


----------



## Koohgie (12. Juni 2012)

Nimm dir das wicked das reicht, mit dem tues wirst du keinen berg gern hochfahren. Wenn du sowas noch nie gefahren bist fahr in einen bikepark und leih dir sowas aus. Enduro und bigbike sind riesen unterschied, bitte nicht nur auf federweg schauen....
Ich Schneider noch das norco Enduro rein, ist auch gut.....
Gibts bei actionbikes in homburg zum probefahren... Aber mein favo ist für hometrails das mega, soll es dh massiger sein dann eine fanes...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juni 2012)

Servus,
en Kumpel von mir hat das Wicked 160 und is total zufrieden damit.
Bergab kannste echt Gas geben und hoch kommste auch wieder ganz gut.
Is für Flowtrails wie Ottweiler un Stromberg wie gemacht. Der dicke Drop in OTW geht auch easy damit.
Dagegen hab ich letztens in Stromberg mit nem Dues Piloten gesprochen und der meinte das es für solche Flowtrails schon zu dick is und er nit wirklich damit klar kommt.
Evtl kann ich dir ne Probefahrt auf dem Wicked regeln.
Bei Interesse einfach ne PM.

Ride on


----------



## zwente (13. Juni 2012)

Bist du mal ein AM/ END/ DH Bike gefahren?

Mach mal en paar Testfahrten und entscheide dich dann! Für OTW/Stromberg brauchst kein DH um Spass zu haben und Gas stehen zu lassen, und wenns nur ein/zwei mal im Jahr in den Park geht wäre doch nen Enduro die bessere Wahl.
Zumal wenn du bisher nen Marathon-Fully fährst, du bestimmt Gefallen an Touren mit schönen Abfahrtshighlights (--> Endurotourenfred) haben wirst.


----------



## p41n (13. Juni 2012)

@cocu1980:
Mal schauen.. Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig. Aber Danke für die Tipps.. 

@schbiker:
Eine Probefahrt auf dem Wicked wäre echt geil.. Dann könnte ich auch schonmal die Rahmengröße antesten. Momentan fahre ich 20". Bei den Versendern ist das immer so eine Sache. Man kann zwar zurück senden. Aber erst aufbauen, dann feststellen, dass es das doch nicht ist, dann wieder demontieren und zurück senden. Eine Menge Arbeit ist das.. Daher würde ich gerne direkt das richtige Bike kaufen. 
Wann und Wo kann ich das Wicked denn mal testen? Ich wäre am Sonntag am Flowtrail in Ottweiler. 

Ich schreibe Dir später auch noch eine PN. Aber erstmal Fußball gucken.. 


@zwente:
Genau das habe ich nun auch erstmal vor.. Das ganze Palaver hier im Forum bringt nichts ohne mal anständige eine Testfahrt mit dem ein oder anderen Bike gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Blocko (14. Juni 2012)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-uncle-jimbo-6/aid:547779

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-ED-160-8-0_id_18448_.htm#ausstattung


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Juni 2012)

Servus,
wir sind Samstag aufm Hoxberg und Sonntag an der Saarschleife.
Vllt wirds ja nächste Woche was mim probefahren.

Ride on


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juni 2012)

Norco oder Lapierre 
Die schlechtere Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis, wiegen Service und bessere Rahmen mit der Zeit auf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (17. Juli 2012)

Sooo.. Falls es wen interessiert:

Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich für ein Cube Hanzz Pro entschieden. Es soll Anfang nächster Woche eintreffen. Bin schon total gespannt..
Jedenfalls ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einfach top und es sieht zudem noch echt geil aus.








Grüße


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Juli 2012)




----------

